
Converting Trashed Jets Into Exploding Drones - brk
http://www.fastcompany.com/1805309/qf-4-qf-16-aerial-target-program-air-force-boeing
======
ethank
This makes me sad for some reason. The turbine engine in an F-16 or F-4 is a
beautiful piece of machinery. Design and functionality merged entirely really.

And they just blow them up. Although they likely use high-hour engines (as I
know a lot of jet engine cores get sold to use as power generators), it still
makes me sad. Like retiring an old iPhone.

------
icegreentea
Here is another article about F-4s as target drones. Much more in depth.

[http://www.airspacemag.com/military-aviation/Where-Have-
All-...](http://www.airspacemag.com/military-aviation/Where-Have-All-the-
Phantoms-Gone.html)

